# I vegani provano a picchiare Cruciani de La Zanzara. Video.



## admin (26 Marzo 2016)

Giuseppe Cruciani contro i vegani, e viceversa. Ieri, sotto la sede di Radio 24, si è radunata una banda di vegani con l'obiettivo di insultare e malmenare il conduttore, da sempre a favore della carne (e derivati) in cucina. 

Volete vedere come è andata a finire?

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2016)




----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## Dexter (26 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


AHAHAHAAHAHA ma la bionda che entra correndo e urlando che problemi ha? Il cervello senza amminoacidi non cammina


----------



## kolao95 (26 Marzo 2016)

La bionda istiga violenza omicida.


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2016)

Esilarante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Marzo 2016)

Io mi considero fieramente onnivoro,
ma mi spiegate che centrano 5 imbecil.i scalmanati con i vegani?


----------



## Butcher (26 Marzo 2016)

Che idiozia.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Marzo 2016)

Nessuno ha notato che Cruciani scende con un salame in mano? 


Comunque il fattaccio è partito da questo post, chiaramente trolloso, di Cruciani su facebook:


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Marzo 2016)

Cruciani è un provocatore nato, basti pensare che è sceso col salame in mano fuma, quindi un paio di sveglie ci stavano pure bene secondo me, ma quegli altri tizi sono veramente grotteschi: a inizio video pensavo che prima o poi sarebbe uscito tipo Oscar Carogna.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2016)

Grande cruciani

Il giorno in cui un leone nello sbranare un uomo, penserà a non farlo soffrire e al fatto che l'uomo è un essere senziente, allora diventerò vegano anch'io, e non succederà mai


----------



## wildfrank (26 Marzo 2016)

Ma non si diceva che erano le proteine animali ad eccitare *l'aggressività*? Sembra che questi soggetti lo siano *abbastanza *nonostante la loro dieta vegana.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2016)

Io non potrei vivere senza mangiare carne


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Grande cruciani
> 
> Il giorno in cui un leone nello sbranare un uomo, penserà a non farlo soffrire e al fatto che l'uomo è un essere senziente, allora diventerò vegano anch'io, e non succederà mai



Il giorno in cui un leone usando la ragione riuscirà a formulare la teoria della relatività, magari vivrò come un leone. 
Fino a quando il leone si limiterà ad agire per istinto, come giusto che sia, continuerò a non prenderlo come esempio, visto che l'evoluzione ci ha resi piuttosto differenti.

Sul discorso Cruciani c'è poco da dire, è solo un provocatore e han fatto male a cadere nel suo tranello, facendolo quasi passare dalla parte del giusto. Un'occasione persa per il movimento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2016)

Cruciano è ODIOSO


----------



## Hammer (27 Marzo 2016)

Cruciani è davvero un provocatore nato. Ad ogni modo quegli esaltati con metodologie di discussione di stampo fascistoide sono solo quattro gatti. per fortuna


----------



## prebozzio (27 Marzo 2016)

Vogliamo più rispetto per quel salame, brandito senza dignità.


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Marzo 2016)

grande Cruciani, "vieni vieni" ma chiude la porta


----------



## forzaplus44 (28 Marzo 2016)

che schifoso vigliacco, li va a provocare con un salame e poi se ne scappa. so io che uso ne avrei fatto di quel salame su cruciani!|


----------



## S T B (28 Marzo 2016)

io sono dell'idea che bisogna rispettare quello in cui uno crede.
Puoi essere onnivoro, carnivoro o vegano, ma non puoi attaccare gli altri. Ognuno viva la sua vita e lasci vivere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Marzo 2016)

Ma sti vegani possono disturbare la quiete pubblica e minacciare rimanendo impuniti? Questi facinorosi dovevano essere dispersi a manganellate nel giro di 5 minuti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Marzo 2016)

La disoccupazione crea anche questo


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2016)

Cruciani è solo un povero fallito..andrebbe preso a randellate a priori dato che di ogni argomento di cui parla dice solo fesserie..un nullologo che incredibilmente fa pure ascolti...

Io sono vegetariano ma trovo che questi esagitati facciano solo il gioco di chi li deride..la battaglia di civiltà non si vince con la violenza verbale (o peggio) che porta solo a duelli grotteschi...

Comunque uno che scende brandendo un salame si commenta da solo...e dargli importanza amplifica solo il suo inutile ego..


----------



## Marilson (29 Marzo 2016)

Cruciani eroe


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2016)

Rendiamoci conto.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto.....



Può sembrare un'esagerazione ma chi ha messo piede in un allevamento intensivo o in certe "stalle" se non ha provato un senso di pena verso gli animali rinchiusi lì dentro deve avere un sasso al posto del cuore..io mi chiedo come fa chi ci lavora..

Vorrei far presente a tutti che ogni animale non ha sensazioni ed emozioni diverse da quelle del vostro adorato cane o gatto..immaginate il vostro adorato pets rinchiuso in una gabbia 50x50 tutta la vita col solo scopo di mangiare per mettere su carne...immaginate la sofferenza atroce di vivere mesi o anni così...

Io non dico a nessuno che non dovrebbe mangiare carne, ma contesto la carne che costa uno sputo perché la gente deve poterla mangiare ogni giorno, contesto gli allevamenti intesivi..le bestie lasciate libere di vivere una vita decorosa e poi uccise per nutrimento le posso accettare, le bestie segregate per poi finire gettate al 60% nel cestino dell'umido no....


----------



## mandraghe (29 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Può sembrare un'esagerazione ma chi ha messo piede in un allevamento intensivo o in certe "stalle" se non ha provato un senso di pena verso gli animali rinchiusi lì dentro deve avere un sasso al posto del cuore..io mi chiedo come fa chi ci lavora..
> 
> Vorrei far presente a tutti che ogni animale non ha sensazioni ed emozioni diverse da quelle del vostro adorato cane o gatto..immaginate il vostro adorato pets rinchiuso in una gabbia 50x50 tutta la vita col solo scopo di mangiare per mettere su carne...immaginate la sofferenza atroce di vivere mesi o anni così...
> 
> Io non dico a nessuno che non dovrebbe mangiare carne, ma contesto la carne che costa uno sputo perché la gente deve poterla mangiare ogni giorno, contesto gli allevamenti intesivi..le bestie lasciate libere di vivere una vita decorosa e poi uccise per nutrimento le posso accettare, le bestie segregate per poi finire gettate al 60% nel cestino dell'umido no....




Ok, tutto quello che vuoi, ma fare certi confronti mi pare davvero fuori luogo.


----------



## Hammer (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto.....



Mi viene da piangere. L'estremismo antispecista è una disgrazia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ok, tutto quello che vuoi, ma fare certi confronti mi pare davvero fuori luogo.



Tra l'altro Hitler era vegetariano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Cruciani è solo un povero fallito..andrebbe preso a randellate a priori *dato che di ogni argomento di cui parla dice solo fesserie..un nullologo che incredibilmente fa pure ascolti...
> 
> Io sono vegetariano ma trovo che questi esagitati facciano solo il gioco di chi li deride..*la battaglia di civiltà non si vince con la violenza verbale (o peggio) *che porta solo a duelli grotteschi...
> 
> Comunque uno che scende brandendo un salame si commenta da solo...e dargli importanza amplifica solo il suo inutile ego..


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


>



bé, se tu stimi Cruciani non c'è molto da discutere in merito...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> bé, se tu stimi Cruciani non c'è molto da discutere in merito...



Sarò anche io da prendere a randellate a priori...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sarò anche io da prendere a randellate a priori...



Non mi risulta che tu ogni volta che apri bocca lo fai per provocare sparando scemate su tutto..Cruciani ogni giorno in qualche modo scorreggia delle scemenze e lo fa sempre solo per provocare (perché sa bene che la polemica vende)...uno sgarbi scarso mi verrebbe da dire se non fosse che almeno sgarbi una cultura reale ce l'ha (anche se la usa male)...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che tu ogni volta che apri bocca lo fai per provocare sparando scemate su tutto..Cruciani ogni giorno in qualche modo scorreggia delle scemenze e lo fa sempre solo per provocare (perché sa bene che la polemica vende)...uno sgarbi scarso mi verrebbe da dire se non fosse che almeno sgarbi una cultura reale ce l'ha (anche se la usa male)...



Ma tu volevi dissociarti da questi che hanno aggredito Cruciani, invece alla fine sei d'accordo. 
Cruciani è diventato un provocatore suo malgrado, o automaticamente, perchè in questo mondo, nei mass media, basta essere sè stessi e con un'intelligenza nella norma per suscitare reazioni scomposte. In questo caso lo scendere con un salame non è per niente offensivo, forse potevano esserlo dei gavettoni al sangue.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma tu volevi dissociarti da questi che hanno aggredito Cruciani, invece alla fine sei d'accordo.
> *Cruciani è diventato un provocatore suo malgrado*, o automaticamente, perchè in questo mondo, nei mass media, basta essere sè stessi e con un'intelligenza nella norma per suscitare reazioni scomposte.* In questo caso lo scendere con un salame non è per niente offensivo*, forse potevano esserlo dei gavettoni al sangue.



Cruciani è diventato un provocatore per fare ascolti..è come la D'urso che cerca la polemica o la lacrima perché sa che al di fuori di quello non ha argomenti..lui sa che se non fa polemica della sua opinione di nullologo non fregherebbe a nessuno..del resto se non sbaglio si accompagnava pure con la Parietti, un'altra che da qualche anno scalda le poltrone in tv facendo finta di essere una pseudointellettuale esperta di politica e società....

Se brandire in quel modo un salame non è una provocazione non so proprio cosa lo sia..poteva scendere senza nulla in mano e andare a discutere "civilmente"..ma figuriamoci..molto meglio mostrare un salame da dietro il vetro con la sicurezza a pararti il sedere...

La prima riga che scrivi non la capisco..io ritengo che se uno va in giro a predicare una cultura che ritiene pacifica non lo fa con la violenza...e non criminalizzo chi non la pensa come me, anche se sicuramente chissà Cruciani come avrà etichettato i vegani (al che forse stavano rispondendo ad un'offesa...)..
Ma sul fatto che gente così andrebbe randellata di principio non me lo rimangio perché è facile fare il provocatore nascosto dietro ad un microfono radio..se avesse gli attributi andrebbe a dirle in faccia le cose, ma col piffero che lo fa sennò le avrebbe già prese..quindi a parer mio se semini vento poi è giusto tu raccolga tempesta...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Marzo 2016)

Vegani=violenti per una ragazzina di 20 anni che l'ha rincorso, dopo che questo ha ripetutamente provocato per giorni e infine è sceso con un salame (cosa che trovo anche divertente a dir la verità)? Dai su, non esageriamo ora...

Sulla questione sterminio ebrei=animali, vorrei capire da chi vi trova tutte queste differenze, quanto valutate la vita di un animale rispetto a quella di un uomo. E' solo una curiosità.
La vita di un uomo vale mille, 1 milione, 1 miliardo, infinite vite di più rispetto a quella di un altro essere vivente? Beati voi che avete la risposta...Poi spiegatemi in base a quale criterio di valutazione.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Vegani=violenti per una ragazzina di 20 anni che l'ha rincorso, dopo che questo ha ripetutamente provocato per giorni e infine è sceso con un salame (cosa che trovo anche divertente a dir la verità)? Dai su, non esageriamo ora...
> 
> Sulla questione sterminio ebrei=animali, vorrei capire da chi vi trova tutte queste differenze, quanto valutate la vita di un animale rispetto a quella di un uomo. E' solo una curiosità.
> La vita di un uomo vale mille, 1 milione, 1 miliardo, infinite vite di più rispetto a quella di un altro essere vivente? Beati voi che avete la risposta...Poi spiegatemi in base a quale criterio di valutazione.




.


----------



## Eziomare (30 Marzo 2016)

In linea puramente teorica stimo e apprezzo chi fa una scelta di vita tanto drastica come quella del veganesimo, soprattutto coloro che lo fanno per ragioni etiche e non tanto per (presunti?) benefici a livello di salute. Pero' cribbio, una scelta del genere dovrebbe scaturire da una acquisita consapevolezza e dovrebbe presupporre una certa "posatezza", come si puo' riversare tanta rabbia nei confronti di chi non e' allineato sulla stessa posizione? Al di la' di tutto credo e spero che il mondo intero tra un paio di secoli potrà dirsi integralmente vegano, non vedo alcuna ragione lontanamente accettabile per cui possa essere legittimata la sevizia e la tortura (perche' di questo si tratta, né piu'né meno, se non altro nel 90% dei casi) nei confronti degli animali. Personalmente non trovo affatto fuori luogo l'accostamento tra lager nazisti e certi allevamenti-mattatoi, rende pienamente l'idea. E sostengo questo dall'alto della mia infinita ipocrisia, infatti un filetto di maiale ben cotto, abbondantemente salato e con un filo d'olio d'oliva al peperoncino e' quanto di piu' delizioso abbia avuto modo di ingurgitare . Nonostante io stesso non vi aderisca trovo molto saggio e vero questo aforisma di Gandhi: "la grandezza di una nazione e il suo progresso morale si possono giudicare dal modo in cui tratta gli animali".


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2016)

Come l'Isis


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come l'Isis



Da uno che ha Boateng come idolo mi aspetto esattamente commenti così superficiali.


----------



## Denni90 (30 Marzo 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Vegani=violenti per una ragazzina di 20 anni che l'ha rincorso, dopo che questo ha ripetutamente provocato per giorni e infine è sceso con un salame (cosa che trovo anche divertente a dir la verità)? Dai su, non esageriamo ora...
> 
> Sulla questione sterminio ebrei=animali, vorrei capire da chi vi trova tutte queste differenze, quanto valutate la vita di un animale rispetto a quella di un uomo. E' solo una curiosità.
> La vita di un uomo vale mille, 1 milione, 1 miliardo, infinite vite di più rispetto a quella di un altro essere vivente? Beati voi che avete la risposta...Poi spiegatemi in base a quale criterio di valutazione.



davvero per te la tua vita vale tanto come quella di un maiale o di un asino o di un cane?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Marzo 2016)

I vegani estremisti non hanno idea di che fare con i milioni di capi di bestiame che stanno negli allevamenti, non sono animali selvatici, non esiste un loro habitat e anche se ci fosse ci morirebbero in poco tempo, tornerebbero volentieri tutti nelle stalle, dove hanno cibo e sono curati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Marzo 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> In linea puramente teorica stimo e apprezzo chi fa una scelta di vita tanto drastica come quella del veganesimo, soprattutto coloro che lo fanno per ragioni etiche e non tanto per (presunti?) benefici a livello di salute. Pero' cribbio, una scelta del genere dovrebbe scaturire da una acquisita consapevolezza e dovrebbe presupporre una certa "posatezza", come si puo' riversare tanta rabbia nei confronti di chi non e' allineato sulla stessa posizione? Al di la' di tutto credo e spero che il mondo intero tra un paio di secoli potrà dirsi integralmente vegano, non vedo alcuna ragione lontanamente accettabile per cui possa essere legittimata la sevizia e la tortura (perche' di questo si tratta, né piu'né meno, se non altro nel 90% dei casi) nei confronti degli animali. Personalmente non trovo affatto fuori luogo l'accostamento tra lager nazisti e certi allevamenti-mattatoi, rende pienamente l'idea. E sostengo questo dall'alto della mia infinita ipocrisia, infatti un filetto di maiale ben cotto, abbondantemente salato e con un filo d'olio d'oliva al peperoncino e' quanto di piu' delizioso abbia avuto modo di ingurgitare . Nonostante io stesso non vi aderisca trovo molto saggio e vero questo aforisma di *Gandhi: "la grandezza di una nazione e il suo progresso morale si possono giudicare dal modo in cui tratta gli animali"*.



E non parlava certo dell'India, che è il più grande esportatore di carne bovina del mondo. Altro che vacca sacra. Citando un altro saggio il Dalai Lama ha affermato che gli animali fanno parte del ciclo alimentare: la fine naturale di un animale è venire ucciso per essere mangiato.


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Marzo 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Vegani=violenti per una ragazzina di 20 anni che l'ha rincorso, dopo che questo ha ripetutamente provocato per giorni e infine è sceso con un salame (cosa che trovo anche divertente a dir la verità)? Dai su, non esageriamo ora...
> 
> Sulla questione sterminio ebrei=animali, vorrei capire da chi vi trova tutte queste differenze, quanto valutate la vita di un animale rispetto a quella di un uomo. E' solo una curiosità.
> La vita di un uomo vale mille, 1 milione, 1 miliardo, infinite vite di più rispetto a quella di un altro essere vivente? Beati voi che avete la risposta...Poi spiegatemi in base a quale criterio di valutazione.



Quoto, ma occhio che adesso potrebbe spuntare il "vivisettore" a ricordarti che fai pena perchè gli animali non contano niente rispetto alle persone


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Da uno che ha Boateng come idolo mi aspetto esattamente commenti così superficiali.



Caspita il tuo invece si che non è superficiale


Che poi il mio commento se analizzato con intelligenza (quindi non nel tuo caso) non lo è.


----------



## Danielsan (31 Marzo 2016)

Cruciani stà facendo una "battaglia" degna del miglior Biscardi con la moviola in campo.

Lui e quell'altro scappato di casa parenzo, d'altronde dicono che i puntinipuntini vanno via in coppia.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## Eziomare (31 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E non parlava certo dell'India, che è il più grande esportatore di carne bovina del mondo. Altro che vacca sacra. Citando un altro saggio il Dalai Lama ha affermato che gli animali fanno parte del ciclo alimentare: la fine naturale di un animale è venire ucciso per essere mangiato.



Di grazia, mi citeresti la fonte da cui hai tratto questa affermazione?


----------



## Eziomare (31 Marzo 2016)

Scusate per i due messaggi vuoti appena sopra, pc in tilt...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I vegani estremisti non hanno idea di che fare con i milioni di capi di bestiame che stanno negli allevamenti, non sono animali selvatici, non esiste un loro habitat e anche se ci fosse ci morirebbero in poco tempo, *tornerebbero volentieri tutti nelle stalle, dove hanno cibo e sono curati*.



è evidente che non sai di cosa stai parlando, cosa vivi in centro a Milano o a qualche altra città?..
Si chiamano animali da allevamento e come tali vanno "accuditi" nel senso che se lasciati liberi come tutti gli erbivori sarebbero vittime di predatori, questo è il normale ciclo della natura..
Ma il punto non è che vadano allevati o meno, il problema sono gli allevamenti intensivi/lager..
Le galline di mia nonna che scorrazzano per i campi sono le stesse galline che trovi stipate in 2 per gabbia da 30x30 negli stabilimenti della Amadori..
Le vacche che pascolano in trentino sono lo stesso animale che in molti allevamenti vive 24ore su 24 in un recinto di 1 mq senza poter camminare..
I maiali idem..
Credimi che gli animali, anche quelli da pascolo o da allevamento, sanno esattamente cosa fare della loro vita...

I milioni di capi ci sono perché è l'uomo che li fa nascere appositamente per avere cibo a basso costo da buttare poi al 50% nella spazzatura..

Pensare che gli animali negli allevamenti lager siano "nutriti e curati" è di un'ingenuità che lascia basiti..in realtà sono ingozzati a forza con cibo spazzatura o ormoni giusto per crescere..se si fanno male nessuno li cura se le ferite non pregiudicano la "resa di cibo" se invece sono ferite più gravi vengono abbattuti seduta stante..
Le galline di solito vivono quasi sempre con ali spezzate e picchiandosi tra loro perché sono isteriche..ecco perché gli viene tagliato il becco generalemente e lasciate vivere al buio


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E non parlava certo dell'India, che è il più grande esportatore di carne bovina del mondo. Altro che vacca sacra. *Citando un altro saggio il Dalai Lama *ha affermato che gli animali fanno parte del ciclo alimentare: la fine naturale di un animale è venire ucciso per essere mangiato.



al di là che il dalai lama è solo un vecchio ignorante ex-sovrano in fuga di uno stato assolutista dove era prevista la schiavitù (quindi direi che le sue perle morali lasciano lo spazio che trovano) faccio presente che è evidente che la fine di un animale è quella di essere mangiata, è proprio il ciclo della vita..il problema infatti non è che vengano uccisi, è il modo in cui vengono allevati come ti ho già detto..
Inoltre l'altra oscenità è che l'uomo oltre a non rinunciare alla carne (mi sta bene) non sa nemmeno rinunciare a cibi inumani come il vitello, l'agnello o il foie gras..


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Cruciani contro i vegani, e viceversa. Ieri, sotto la sede di Radio 24, si è radunata una banda di vegani con l'obiettivo di insultare e malmenare il conduttore, da sempre a favore della carne (e derivati) in cucina.
> 
> Volete vedere come è andata a finire?
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



In questa sfida faccio fatica a fare il tifo. Tra cruciani e i vegani non so chi mi sta di più sulle balls


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (31 Marzo 2016)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> davvero per te la tua vita vale tanto come quella di un maiale o di un asino o di un cane?




La mia domanda, perchè era una domanda e non un'affermazione, era abbastanza semplice da capire. Se vuoi rispondere bene, se devi provocare evita. 
Inoltre chiedevo proprio di quantificarmi, con un valore, quanto vale la vita di un uomo rispetto a quella di un altro essere vivente e in base a quale criterio. Perchè se la valuti superiore, devi anche sapermi motivare il perchè.
Ti aiuto io: forse perchè il nostro cervello è più sviluppato?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> al di là che il dalai lama è solo un vecchio ignorante ex-sovrano in fuga di uno stato assolutista dove era prevista la schiavitù (quindi direi che le sue perle morali lasciano lo spazio che trovano) faccio presente che è evidente che la fine di un animale è quella di essere mangiata, è proprio il ciclo della vita..il problema infatti non è che vengano uccisi, è il modo in cui vengono allevati come ti ho già detto..
> Inoltre l'altra oscenità è che l'uomo oltre a non rinunciare alla carne (mi sta bene) non sa nemmeno rinunciare a cibi inumani come il vitello, l'agnello o il foie gras..



Lo so che certi animali vengono maltrattati, che ci sono differenze tra allevamenti intensivi e non, sono i vegani che non fanno distinzioni, non mangiano nemmeno i bovini allevati a pascolo, nemmeno il pescato. I macellai migliori sono quelli artigianali che allevano in proprio l'animale, come il contadino che alleva le galline nel proprio cortile. Così Cruciani ha comprato un agnello che verrà trattato bene, si suppone, e se lo mangerà a settembre. Dov'è la crudeltà in questo? Perchè sarebbe una provocazione intollerabile? Lo sarebbe se avesse sostenuto che è giusto maltrattare gli animali.


----------

